# Help Using Samsung Smart TV as a monitor for HP Touchsmart IQ506t



## LokiY (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been trying to connect my dad's TV to his computer to use the TV as a monitor. I have all the cabling set up, but the computer isn't recognizing the TV as an additional monitor.

I was trying to follow this article: How to Add a TV as a Second Monitor on a TouchSmart IQ500 | eHow
However my setup is that I've got the S-Video from the computer converted into RCA and then converted into HDMI so the TV can get the signal (HDMI is the only input I've tested and know to work). The TV doesn't seem to have an S-Video option so I'm stuck there.

Any help at all with this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LokiY (Dec 30, 2013)

Update (Couldn't find an edit button): I tried hooking up my monitor instead of the TV and got the same results, so I guess it's something to do with the cables. I know the HDMI cable and the RCA to HDMI converter works. The S-Video is what I'm more unfamiliar with on if it works or not but that's what was recommended in another article.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Won't work that way. You can simply use a bunch of converters to change the cable connector.

S-Video is an analog video signal. HDMI is digital. 

As stated in the article, connect S-Video out to S-Video in. Or use HDMI out to HDMI in. Whatever the computer and TV both have in common.

If you need HDMI output from the computer, then it's time to update the video card.


----------



## LokiY (Dec 30, 2013)

If that's the case, why do converters even exist? I saw S-Video to HDMI converters online so does that mean they just don't work?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are several reasons. First is the hardware being used. The major issue here, is that you are working with two different technologies (ie: computers and Audio/Video). They have shared connection types over the years, but haven't always used them for the same purpose.

In any event, yes, there are likely S-Video to HDMI converters available. Unless it's an active converter, it likely has a specialized used. Non-Active would be a simple cable converter. An Active converter will have a converter box (with AC power) which will accept analog audio and video inputs, and output using HDMI.

Also note, that S-Video is a 480i signal. Which would be a 640x480 resolution. There isn't much you will output from a computer to a TV at that resolution which will look good. Computer monitors haven't used a resolution that low in a long, long time.


----------

